# keeping chickens entertained



## gecko lady (Jun 26, 2010)

I have 3 free range chickens, unfortunatly they have to be kept on sand(wire underneath) and patio because of a fox problem.. i would love them to be able to roam and forage but unfortonatly that cant happen  anyway, they do get bored and make quite a bit of noise which annoys the neighbours, they always have food to search for and peck at and lots of stuff to jump on what other things could i do for them to stimulate them? they live with a bunnie aswell


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

I`m not too sure about them living with a rabbit & i`m presuming that you have a shelter for inclement weather & for them to be shut in at night. That being the case, it may be that something`s spooking them in the garden, or it could even just be a noisy breed of chicken.
The best person to ask about anything to do with chickens is Pimperella on here. Good luck wi:2thumb:th your birds.


----------



## gecko lady (Jun 26, 2010)

wayakinwolf said:


> I`m not too sure about them living with a rabbit & i`m presuming that you have a shelter for inclement weather & for them to be shut in at night. That being the case, it may be that something`s spooking them in the garden, or it could even just be a noisy breed of chicken.
> The best person to ask about anything to do with chickens is Pimperella on here. Good luck wi:2thumb:th your birds.


Yes they do have shelters and are locked away at night. I dont know why your saying not too sure about them living with a rabbit? they have never had a fight and the rabbit just sits there for most of the day. Anyway he can stand up for himself if the chicks were to peck at him, he's almost as big as them!


----------



## Simons (Jul 10, 2010)

I've heard of a lot of people keeping a rabbit with a few chickens and not had any problems just as long as they have enough room to get out of each others way if ever needs be and they must both have their own sleeping arrangements


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I hang up old CDs in their run, and give them some of the dog's old toys to play with. Are you sure they're being noisy because they're bored though? Mine are generally quite quiet, the cock crows if something upsets him and the girls sing the egg song when they're laying, but the rest of the time all you usually hear is a bit of gentle clucking.


----------



## gecko lady (Jun 26, 2010)

Graham said:


> I hang up old CDs in their run, and give them some of the dog's old toys to play with. Are you sure they're being noisy because they're bored though? Mine are generally quite quiet, the cock crows if something upsets him and the girls sing the egg song when they're laying, but the rest of the time all you usually hear is a bit of gentle clucking.


Well even if there not bored i would still like them to have some other things to do, and yea even when there not laying they crow sometimes, not really too big of an issue but just really wanted ideas on what else to do for them. I will put up some pictures of their run in a bit, and yes they do have sepreate sleeping quarters, its quite cute because when it starts to get dark they put themselfs into their seperate houses  makes my life easier!


----------



## gecko lady (Jun 26, 2010)

Here some piccys  Sorry there so big! 
Bunnie








The chickens home 








The girls and there feeding platform








View of their run








Bunnies house


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Unfortunately I can't keep my birds together with either of the rabbits, the buck tries to hump the chickens, and the chickens, especially the cockerel, attack the doe who then fights back!

Just looking for a load of second-hand paving stones so I can have the floor of the run like yours, at the moment it's just dirt and gets really messy, and their big feathered feet get filthy.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hang bunches of broccoli, cabbage centres, carrot tops, sprout stalks, etc up for the chickens to peck at. Maybe try siting a mirror on one of the sides of the pen.


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

gecko lady said:


> Yes they do have shelters and are locked away at night. I dont know why your saying not too sure about them living with a rabbit? they have never had a fight and the rabbit just sits there for most of the day. Anyway he can stand up for himself if the chicks were to peck at him, he's almost as big as them!


 


Whoa :gasp: Please don`t be so defensive, i just meant that as i`m not experienced enough in these matters of chickens kept with rabbits, that i wasn`t sure. I didn`t mean it as a slur on you or your husbandry.


----------



## gecko lady (Jun 26, 2010)

wayakinwolf said:


> Whoa :gasp: Please don`t be so defensive, i just meant that as i`m not experienced enough in these matters of chickens kept with rabbits, that i wasn`t sure. I didn`t mean it as a slur on you or your husbandry.


Sorry I misunderstood, it just annoys me when people on here jump at conclusions. 

Thanks for the ideas guys!


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

OK hun, no harm done:2thumb:


----------



## gecko lady (Jun 26, 2010)

Have hung some leaves and cauliflower and CD's in their run and they were facinated!!!! Thanks guys!


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Their run isn't a bad size. As for enrichment, maybe provide them with a strawed floor so they can scratch - as that's what chickens do all day.
There's no way I would house rabbits and chooks together, but if it works for you.


----------



## gecko lady (Jun 26, 2010)

LiamRatSnake said:


> Their run isn't a bad size. As for enrichment, maybe provide them with a strawed floor so they can scratch - as that's what chickens do all day.
> There's no way I would house rabbits and chooks together, but if it works for you.


Thank you, their floor inside their house is straw but they ignor it really, they like scratching and bathing in the sand  as for bunnie and chicks together has been the best thing I did forthe little guy coz he gets lots of room and gets to eat the chickens food and sit around being entertained by the chickens messing around lol


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

gecko lady said:


> Thank you, their floor inside their house is straw but they ignor it really, they like scratching and bathing in the sand  as for bunnie and chicks together has been the best thing I did forthe little guy coz he gets lots of room and gets to eat the chickens food and sit around being entertained by the chickens messing around lol


They will ignore straw inside the house. Maybe just try it in the run and chuck in a handful of corn - it will keep them busy for a good few hours. Plus raking up straw will be easier than cleaning those flags.
I watched the way the chickens attacked one of the rabbits once and I never let them together again.


----------



## gecko lady (Jun 26, 2010)

LiamRatSnake said:


> They will ignore straw inside the house. Maybe just try it in the run and chuck in a handful of corn - it will keep them busy for a good few hours. Plus raking up straw will be easier than cleaning those flags.
> I watched the way the chickens attacked one of the rabbits once and I never let them together again.


 Thanks will give it a go


----------

